# Associated Nitro TC3 Complete with extras



## Ketchnu (Oct 16, 2009)

Associated Nitro TC3, 2-novaroassi RS12TS engines, 1-novarossi slide carb, starter box (no battery), airtonics M8 roadio with crystal, 3-painted bodies (no cuts or scratches, excellent bodies) Hitec 645mg steering servo, JRZ550 throttle servo, Glow starter, nicad receiver pack with charger, tons of extra parts, car has never been raced, only run around small parking lot, approx 10 tanks of fuel has been run in car. Never been in second gear, car is extremely fast. No place to run. $ 500.00 for everything. 804-651-9821


----------

